# How do you all feel?



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!

Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Makes me feel that fedor is now back as being the world number 1 ranked HW after all that zuffa hpye. Before u guys go crazy on Cain hype remember Dos Santos is next.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh lord, I may have to disappear from these forums for a couple of days because of all this flaming going on. As many Brock fans, did we ever talk so much shit as is being talked now after he beat someone? there may be a bad apple in a bunch but there are far more in the Cainfan basket. 

Cant you take a win as humbly as Brock can take a loss? :thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Do not worry, give it a few months and Cain will be down and JDS will have his hand raised.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Its sad though as much as i want to hate on lesnar i can't cause he became a class act. How lng before lesnar gets back on top?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> oh lord, I may have to disappear from these forums for a couple of days because of all this flaming going on. As many Brock fans, did we ever talk so much shit as is being talked now after he beat someone? there may be a bad apple in a bunch but there are far more in the Cainfan basket.
> 
> Cant you take a win as humbly as Brock can take a loss? :thumbsup:


This. Get some class, people. 

Humble in defeat and humble in victory. If only we lived in such a world. :sarcastic12:


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

lesnar was never the number 1 hw in the world and i am ecstatic that every single one of you have to eat crow


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> oh lord, I may have to disappear from these forums for a couple of days because of all this flaming going on. As many Brock fans, did we ever talk so much shit as is being talked now after he beat someone? there may be a bad apple in a bunch but there are far more in the Cainfan basket.
> 
> Cant you take a win as humbly as Brock can take a loss? :thumbsup:


ha ha, pathetic. I love Brock, hes a great guy and a great athlete, the amount of times i have had to repeat this.....

What i dont like how ever, is people ridiculously over emphasising his skills and making him out to be some unstoppable force. How do you feel for being so foolish?

Again guys, this is not me dissing Brock, this is me dissing all of you mugs who bought into a product of ZUFFA hype and failing to realise it.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

First, enough with Fedor being #1. He lost to Werdum. He needs two convincing wins to be considered #1 again.

I'm bummed, but Brock losing to Cain was simply a case of the all around better fighter winning. Brock has huge holes in his game that probably won't be fixed. But that doesn't mean any other UFC fighters not named Cain could beat him. I'm not sure any other fighter besides Carwin and Cain that can stop Brock. Overeem hasn't been tested and as I said, Fedor failed his last test.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Its sad though as much as i want to hate on lesnar i can't cause he became a class act. How lng before lesnar gets back on top?


thank you the only brock hater with class, you other guys are just douches who support cain i never laughed in mirs or carwins face, i just said good win and lesnar did well


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.


HAHAHAH i love you man 

WAR Fedor 

WAR Brown Pride and Future Fedor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I feel like crap today, I hate life today. Toxic is a sad panda. Velasquez is a monster, honestly first time he has really impressed me but boy did he do it with an exclamation mark. I still don't know what people saw that was so special before but I sure saw it clearly tonight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

See cain will have his haters cause of some people u guys are boosting him up. When unlike lesnar who had a advantage over everyone with his size...cain is just an average hw with termendous skills. There are make hw with skills than can take it to cain. But will struggle against a dude as big as lesnar.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, pathetic. I love Brock, hes a great guy and a great athlete, the amount of times i have had to repeat this.....
> 
> What i dont like how ever, is people ridiculously over emphasising his skills and making him out to be some unstoppable force. How do you feel for being so foolish?
> 
> Again guys, this is not me dissing Brock, this is me dissing all of you mugs who bought into a product of ZUFFA hype and failing to realise it.


So now Brock is just some street chump after losing a fight? Man we sure have a lot of chumps in the UFC that lose the belt... 

Does Brock have holes in his game? sure, many fighters do who have 10x more experience than he does. Does this mean Brocks career is over, and possibly as a champion? no.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Brock screwed up when he iimediately bullrushed him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, pathetic. I love Brock, hes a great guy and a great athlete, the amount of times i have had to repeat this.....
> 
> What i dont like how ever, is people ridiculously over emphasising his skills and making him out to be some unstoppable force. How do you feel for being so foolish?
> 
> Again guys, this is not me dissing Brock, this is me dissing all of you mugs who bought into a product of ZUFFA hype and failing to realise it.


Why does it have to be because of Zuffa hype? Coming into this fight Lesnar had fought the far better level of competition. It wasn't Zuffa hype, you dissmiss Lesnar much to easily. Zuffa hype doesn't make you run over Frank Mir, it doesn't help you choke out Shane Carwin and it doesn't help you beat Randy Couture. If Zuffa hype could make you a champion than Chuck Liddell would still be dominating the LHW division and Brandon Vera would have had a much better career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

remember this people, brock has been doing mma for 2 years and he has been in 4 title fights he has accomplished a lot more than most ppl in such a short period


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Again, this isnt any thing personal guys, just a bit of banter and a laugh, im only winding you guys up!

I did feel really bad when the crowd started booing brock after the fight. Completely out of order. Brock was very humble in defeat and really shown his true colours tonight.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> First, enough with Fedor being #1. He lost to Werdum. He needs two convincing wins to be considered #1 again.
> 
> I'm bummed, but Brock losing to Cain was simply a case of the all around better fighter winning. Brock has huge holes in his game that probably won't be fixed. But that doesn't mean any other UFC fighters not named Cain could beat him. I'm not sure any other fighter besides Carwin and Cain that can stop Brock. Overeem hasn't been tested and as I said, Fedor failed his last test.


Nog, Iceman, Shogun, Belfort, Werdum might disagree with you on Overeem.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Lesnar is still top 5 hw and most of the hype is ok i guess.
But without striking....

and in response to the title, very upset actually.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Again, this isnt any thing personal guys, just a bit of banter and a laugh, im only winding you guys up!
> 
> I did feel really bad when the crowd started booing brock after the fight. Completely out of order. Brock was very humble in defeat and really shown his true colours tonight.


im a brock fan but wtf was up with that shit defending he does when he gets punched? its a very very dark day on the sunny gold coast


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im a brock fan but wtf was up with that shit defending he does when he gets punched? its a very very dark day on the sunny gold coast


Frank Mir is smiling somewhere right now he can be champ again. Unless Dana screws him and give him brock lesnar next.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

Man I'm a bit shocked at that one. I think Brock's game plan was a bit screwed up, coming out and going for the lucky shot was never going to pay off against Velasquez. 

He should have paced himself and turned it into a wrestling match...

It's official though, Brock's gas tank aint as big as we had all hoped


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.


that a lot of people around here have a superiority complex and don't actually enjoy watching fights. I thought Brock would win but I'm quite exhilarated after watching one of the most amazing hw fights ever, Brock wasn't overrated by the way, he got beat by the best hw fighter in the world right now.... where's the shame in that?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think both fighters are elite. Cain is just that super-fighter. I called this one to a tee. Don't see him losing anytime soon either, I do see Lesnar winning in the near future though.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Why does it have to be because of Zuffa hype? Coming into this fight Lesnar had fought the far better level of competition. It wasn't Zuffa hype, you dissmiss Lesnar much to easily. Zuffa hype doesn't make you run over Frank Mir, it doesn't help you choke out Shane Carwin and it doesn't help you beat Randy Couture. If Zuffa hype could make you a champion than Chuck Liddell would still be dominating the LHW division and Brandon Vera would have had a much better career.


Man. If you actually really looked into and really analysed Brocks fights, you would of realised that he wasnt much more than a product of ZUFFA hype.

Still to this date, the only Brock victory that has impressed me was his win over Mir. Great win. 

All i heard on this forum was;

"Brock is too big, hes too strong".

"Cain has pillow hands, carwin couldnt stop brock, you think pillow hands can?!"

"Brock is a freak athlet, he has lunchboxes for fists"

Etc etc. Nothing more than just hype.

Again, this isnt a Brock diss, just a diss to all you guys who bought into all of this silly hype :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Man. If you actually really looked into and really analysed Brocks fights, you would of realised that he wasnt much more than a product of ZUFFA hype.
> 
> Still to this date, the only Brock victory that has impressed me was his win over Mir. Great win.
> 
> ...



Thinking someone is going to win isn't buying into hype. It's a combination of deductive reasoning and hope.

Brock could've won this one just like he lost it. Fights of this magnitude are usually decided in the cage. I'd pick Cain probably 8/10 though, I will admit.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I feel like crap today, I hate life today. Toxic is a sad panda. Velasquez is a monster, honestly first time he has really impressed me but boy did he do it with an exclamation mark. I still don't know what people saw that was so special before but I sure saw it clearly tonight.


Work Ethic
Technical Striking
Cardio
Wrestling

and the eye of the Tiger hence why i called him to win BABY !


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Work Ethic
> Technical Striking
> Cardio
> Wrestling
> ...


and brown!!!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

1. ppl cant predict the future so ppl should stop pretending after every fight like they knew exactly what would happen. Otherwise go buy a lottery ticket !. MMA is a pure sport that is damn near certain someone somewhere will always beat someone on a given day ala today, ala fedor, ala BJ, Ala GSP getting knocked out etc etc.

2. the beautiful thing about MMA is the unpredictability of the fights from time to time. Some guys make comebacks some guys look worse and some guys flat out surprise you.

3. Cain - congrats, a very humble and classy fighter.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I feel like crap today, I hate life today. Toxic is a sad panda. Velasquez is a monster, honestly first time he has really impressed me but boy did he do it with an exclamation mark. I still don't know what people saw that was so special before but I sure saw it clearly tonight.


about time


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wombatsu said:


> 1. ppl cant predict the future so ppl should stop pretending after every fight like they knew exactly what would happen. Otherwise go buy a lottery ticket !. MMA is a pure sport that is damn near certain someone somewhere will always beat someone on a given day ala today, ala fedor, ala BJ, Ala GSP getting knocked out etc etc.
> 
> 2. the beautiful thing about MMA is the unpredictability of the fights from time to time. Some guys make comebacks some guys look worse and some guys flat out surprise you.
> 
> 3. Cain - congrats, a very humble and classy fighter.


Stop being butthurt, alot of us knew he would blitz him , i never expected Brock to be so easy though.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Brock showed a lot of class after the fight. Cain is superior is every aspect. My advise to Brock, stop lifting weights. Practice your boxing more. That's were is at. If Brock develops a good striking technique ( and defense ) he can come back.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

And let this fight be a future lesson to you guys.

Skill and technique will always over come size and sheer strength.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I really thought Brock would win this one and I won't lie I'm starting to like the guy. Cain is a good and humble fighter and was the better man tonight. This one disappointed me but both are good fighters.

Watching Jake Shields lackluster debut was equally as frustrating. I really wanted more from him even though he fought a tough guy.

The UFC has their marketing champion to start a PPV in Mexico City. If Cain has his driver's license he should be able to go there (and get back) and defend his title. I think JDS is a good fight but I think Cain's wrestling will be the deciding factor.

Putting my sadness aside; what was it that rocked Brock? We watched it a couple times and we think it was just the consistent shots and no real big shot. The knee did put the hurt on him though.

Thanks as always for keeping the 'I told you so' comments and the delusions that because your pick won the fight that means you somehow matter more on the forums to a minimum.

Keep it classy!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

sigh......... im now in the process of committing mass genocide on my liver and brain cells.... sigh.......


good ups on Cain, he caught Brock on the button, wasnt a hard shot, but hey doesnt have to be and he capitolised... thats what happens and how you win fights. Brock will be back, i know it. anyway ima go and continue to drink myself into oblivion and either wake up sometime in the future or cry myself to sleep.....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> And let this fight be a future lesson to you guys.
> 
> Skill and technique will always over come size and sheer strength.


A future lesson for us guys, get over yourself man. So we didn't jump on the Cain bandwagon at the same time as you.... why do you care? Some people just can't be content to watch good fights, it's people like you who push fringe fans away by being so opinionated and self righteous. Plenty of us called Shogun dominating Machida, but there was no need to let everyone know, watch the fights and let people be fans of who they want.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rabakill said:


> A future lesson for us guys, get over yourself man. So we didn't jump on the Cain bandwagon at the same time as you.... why do you care? Some people just can't be content to watch good fights, it's people like you who push fringe fans away by being so opinionated and self righteous. Plenty of us called Shogun dominating Machida, but there was no need to let everyone know, watch the fights and let people be fans of who they want.


Mate, its one hour after the fight, ive had some ale, posts are bound to get a little silly. No need to get offended. 

On that note, i should get some sleep, its 6:30am for crying out loud.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wombatsu said:


> 1. ppl cant predict the future so ppl should stop pretending after every fight like they knew exactly what would happen. Otherwise go buy a lottery ticket !. MMA is a pure sport that is damn near certain someone somewhere will always beat someone on a given day ala today, ala fedor, ala BJ, Ala GSP getting knocked out etc etc.
> 
> 2. the beautiful thing about MMA is the unpredictability of the fights from time to time. Some guys make comebacks some guys look worse and some guys flat out surprise you.
> 
> 3. Cain - congrats, a very humble and classy fighter.


This, you know its funny I have a pretty decent record as far as predicting fights and yet I have never made a thread like this although I always admit when I was dead wrong.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> And let this fight be a future lesson to you guys.
> 
> Skill and technique will always over come size and sheer strength.


That's not what your girlfriend said to me last night. :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rabakill said:


> A future lesson for us guys, get over yourself man. So we didn't jump on the Cain bandwagon at the same time as you.... why do you care? Some people just can't be content to watch good fights, it's people like you who push fringe fans away by being so opinionated and self righteous. Plenty of us called Shogun dominating Machida, but there was no need to let everyone know, watch the fights and let people be fans of who they want.


yep good post, you guys dont have to be snobby pricks after your boy won, just say cain fought great and ended the reign of lesnar instead of acting like asses, its not that hard, when soti wins the title i wont be smooshing it in your faces


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lesnar lost the fight more than Cain won it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This, you know its funny I have a pretty decent record as far as predicting fights and yet I have never made a thread like this although I always admit when I was dead wrong.


I always admit when im dead wrong too and have never rubbed it in up until today. Given the magnitude of this event and the unbelievable amount of Brock Lesnar hype i couldnt help myself. The difference in the two fighters skill sets was HUGE.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I always admit when im dead wrong too and have never rubbed it in up until today. Given the magnitude of this event and the unbelievable amount of Brock Lesnar hype i couldnt help myself. The difference in the two fighters skill sets was HUGE.


its not that hard to not rub it in, but since you admitted it im content with your post, these threads provoke friction and anger is all


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Brock finally exposed! I can't believe the difference in their skill set, Brock really can't do sh*t on the feet.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I always admit when im dead wrong too and have never rubbed it in up until today. Given the magnitude of this event and the unbelievable amount of Brock Lesnar hype i couldnt help myself. The difference in the two fighters skill sets was HUGE.


 As much as you say you aren't dissing Lesnar you actually are and mean to. The man lost and had no excuses for it. Nothing wrong with giving Cain props but there's no need for running down his opponent. Everybodies favorite fighter has lost sometime. No need for the gloat thread:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I always admit when im dead wrong too and have never rubbed it in up until today. Given the magnitude of this event and the unbelievable amount of Brock Lesnar hype i couldnt help myself. The difference in the two fighters skill sets was HUGE.



At least he wasn't as annoying hyped as Fraudor was.

People thought the Fraud could literally do whatever he wanted against anyone just because he beat up like 2 good fighters in between his healthy diet of smaller fighters that weren't in his WC or blown up LHWs, tomato cans, and part-time fighters.

I laughed out loud when people said Fedor could submit Werdum and the ever typical "Fedor by whatever he wants"....as if..

Then laughed harder when he got subbed.

Now THAT is hype.

Thinking a guy is a good wrestler and is really strong, when he is, but gets beat by a more skilled fighter and equally good wrestler isn't hype.


Hype is when people think someone could sub Roger Gracie, knock out Vitali Klitschko, then go back home to Russia and toss around Aleksandr Karelin for a few rounds.

It was annoying and absurd. I'm glad that bullshit will only continue to diminish as Fraudor actually starts fighting live bodies.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I've always supported Brock and will keep doing so - I mean, everybody likes a freak show right? His defeat was inevitable, and as much as I admittedly liked Brock in this match as well, I knew Cain was his biggest challenge to date.

What I'm trying to say is that, somehow - I feel really indifferent about the whole thing, and I did not expect that, Lesnar losing was like "meh"... Thought I would've been upset


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

it's hard to cheer for Goliath is why, nobody really feels bad for him. He'll go back to his millions of dollars and his perfect wife and do whatever he feels like doing whenever he feels like doing it. You feel bad when a guy like Roger Heurta loses, Brock Lesnar not so much.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Brock finally exposed! I can't believe the difference in their skill set, Brock really can't do sh*t on the feet."

Carwin already exposed him.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

rabakill said:


> it's hard to cheer for Goliath is why, nobody really feels bad for him. He'll go back to his millions of dollars and his perfect wife and do whatever he feels like doing whenever he feels like doing it. You feel bad when a guy like Roger Heurta loses, Brock Lesnar not so much.


Why would you feel bad for Roger? He's probably pulling in dozens of chicks a week.

And probably nurses too since he's probably getting his knee fixed in the hospital.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

rewatched here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKJM1j4WlRU
He looked like he did in Mir 1. Should have slowed it down more.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Thunder1 said:


> "Brock finally exposed! I can't believe the difference in their skill set, Brock really can't do sh*t on the feet."
> 
> Carwin already exposed him.


Yeah but this just cemented the fact that Brock cannot take a punch.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ITs a sad day when roy nelson is one win away from a title shot. Were talking aobut Roy ******* Nelson here.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Wookie said:


> Yeah but this just cemented the fact that Brock cannot take a punch.


Yup - finally everyone should realize how overrated Lesnar is - his biggest asset has always been his genetically-gifted build. Good wrestling, too, but damn - dude doesn't have much of a skillset beyond that.

Carwin exposed him, Cain proved the theory correct.

Loving it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> Yup - finally everyone should realize how overrated Lesnar is - his biggest asset has always been his genetically-gifted build. Good wrestling, too, but damn - dude doesn't have much of a skillset beyond that.
> 
> Carwin exposed him, Cain proved the theory correct.
> 
> Loving it.


Yeah carwin had him beat but Cain learned from car wins mistake and picked his shots instead of unloading like carwin did.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> ITs a sad day when roy nelson is one win away from a title shot. Were talking aobut Roy ******* Nelson here.


Not as bad is just got my head knocked off tire salesman Brett Rogers getting a shot.

I don't think the UFC is disappointed at all. All I saw all week was advertisements about Cain becoming the first Mexican HW champion. They even did a machete like trailer for Cain. There was a huge amount of hype behind Cain.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow so at first majority of the people thought Brock would win and now that Cain wins, everyone still doubts him and is going for JDS? Im feeling the love...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Now I can't wait for JDS to turn Cain's head into a rock em sock em bot, and if that fails please bring in Fedor and lets see how Cardio McPepperfists does against an experienced guy with a better stand up and submission game.

Good fight for Cain, disappointing night for Brock fans, but enjoy while you can. Your boy is no more invincible than any other HW in this packed division.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I am just glad UFC has a well deserved champion. They can hype him as long as they want, because it will be credible hype.

Cain vs JDS for fireworks.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.


please tell me how zuffa hyped him?, he had a fan base already built in before entering the octagon, and his abilitys and what he did in the cage, as a newcomer, is what hyped him up...and get a clue dude, its one loss, isn't it a little too early for this?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> ITs a sad day when roy nelson is one win away from a title shot. Were talking aobut Roy ******* Nelson here.



why is this a sad day? i think you seriously have no clue about roy nelson.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so glad the face of the UFC HW division is no longer a WWE star  Broke has again showed he cant take a punch without turtling up and im well impressed with cain V good on him! I also can see the REEM and Fedor doing very well in the UFC and cant wait to see.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toroian said:


> I am so glad the face of the UFC HW division is no longer a WWE star  Broke has again showed he cant take a punch without turtling up and im well impressed with cain V good on him! I also can see the REEM and Fedor doing very well in the UFC and cant wait to see.


wont happen


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I still don't know what people saw that was so special before but I sure saw it clearly tonight.


Exactly the same for me, I was never a hardcore fan of Brock, but he has impressed me before and I didn't think Cain would beat him, because Cain hasn't really impressed me before.

Cain has now impressed me but I've been a fan of JDS for a while, and I despise the fact Velasquez has brought race and nationality into the sport, so I'm not quite on his bandwagon. JDS knows how to box on the outside and use his reach, unlike Lesnar.

Brock's stand up game is a major issue but he's a big threat to many Heavyweights, though doubt he can improve.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I believe its a great day for mma. Cain is one scary bastard. I said he would win but expected it to go much longer

Having said that i have alot more respect for Brock since his last 2 fights and reckon he will be back and will continue to add great value to the division and the sport

Looking forward to Junior having his say


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> I believe its a great day for mma. Cain is one scary bastard. I said he would win but expected it to go much longer
> 
> Having said that i have alot more respect for Brock since his last 2 fights and reckon he will be back and will continue to add great value to the division and the sport
> 
> Looking forward to Junior having his say


i think now that brock is dethroned everyone will be more interested in the other divs in particular the lw and lhw divs since they are both very tricky


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Cain capitalized on what Carwin already proved. Brock can't take getting punched and you can defend Brocks take downs. Cain was however smarter in his fight and earned the victory.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.


*+1*

It's not that he lost..
It's the way he lost..
He got BEAT the FUNK UP !!

No HW Champion should ever curl up into the fetal position..
This is the 2nd time he did this..
The first time he was lucky..
Zuffa did not want him to lose.. 
This time.. they had no choice..
What a fake Viking .. lol

And the press conference.. all the Vikings in the crowd were on Lesnar's D!ck because he grew a Beard ? That's going beyond "Bro-Love".. That's border line gay!


Big Ups to Cain and his fans.. *LEGEND*!
'Don't judge a book by it's cover'


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Cain has some stuff to prove. He need to win a few matches before he is the best.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I feel like Brock absolute blows off his back. Whenever I've seen him on his back he's been in the fetal position, why not pull guard at least? He leaves his chin out a lot during takedowns and drives too, he's still inexperienced, and it's not like he was hyped at all, the guy is fighting the best and has been since he came into the UFC. His last 2 fights have shown how inexperienced he is in the octagon. I don't want to make excuses for Brock, but you have to respect his talents, other than his first fight, everyone on Brock's resume is a really high level fighter in the UFC. 

Overall, I feel like this solidified Fedor as the number 1 heavyweight in the world. It really shows how important technique is in the high levels, and it proves to me without a question, that Fedor would shit on everyone on a day he doesn't get caught in a triangle lol


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ptw said:


> I feel like Brock absolute blows off his back. Whenever I've seen him on his back he's been in the fetal position, why not pull guard at least? He leaves his chin out a lot during takedowns and drives too, he's still inexperienced, and it's not like he was hyped at all, the guy is fighting the best and has been since he came into the UFC. His last 2 fights have shown how inexperienced he is in the octagon. I don't want to make excuses for Brock, but you have to respect his talents, *other than his first fight, everyone on Brock's resume is a really high level fighter in the UFC. *
> 
> Overall, I feel like this solidified Fedor as the number 1 heavyweight in the world. It really shows how important technique is in the high levels, and it proves to me without a question, that Fedor would shit on everyone on a day he doesn't get caught in a triangle lol


I thought that it was a pretty universal thought that Heath Herring has never been that great of a fighter BUT instead just someone that was always willing to fight. Even in his Pride days i never considered Heath part of the "Elite". Also Couture at HW is hardly an ELITE fighter. Couture in General is kind of tough to justify as an elite fighter... especially at HW. Frank Mir IMO is an ELITE fighter and is Brocks best UFC win to date(Though that opinion is slowly starting to be swayed every time the dude fights). The reason i say Mir instead of Carwin is because Brock did hardly anything to win his fight against Carwin. Unless his strategy was to have Carwin kick the crap out of him UNTIL he blows his load... id say the Carwin fight didnt go how he wanted it to. :confused02:

Maybe im just tough on fighters or consider HIGH level fighters different from others.


----------



## newmmawatcher (Oct 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> After buying into some of the biggest ZUFFA hype ever and failing to notice just how stupidly over rated Brock really is and failing to notice up until this point who the best HW fighter in the world is?!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist. hahahahaha.



Seeing Brock go into the foetal im reminded of kids at school who got bullied and or social workers discussing kids beaten at home.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, pathetic. I love Brock, hes a great guy and a great athlete, the amount of times i have had to repeat this.....
> 
> What i dont like how ever, is people ridiculously over emphasising his skills and making him out to be some unstoppable force. How do you feel for being so foolish?
> 
> Again guys, this is not me dissing Brock, this is me dissing all of you mugs who bought into a product of ZUFFA hype and failing to realise it.


fortunately I was not one of those fools, and how do I feel, I feel GREAT, could not feel better, finally the day I was waiting for has come along and the UFC has a HW champ who has earned the right to be called a champ.

Some may still think that its ok that he got beat because it was Cain and Cain is a great fighter, but seriously, loosing is one thing but that was pure destruction, some fighters get caught fair play, some fighters hold out and take a beating against a better opponent, but Brock was so far out of his depth in that fight it was not even funny, I dont think I ever saw a champion get dominated before like that, to say he was out classed would be an understatement, they where not only not in the same league then where on a different universe.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> oh lord, I may have to disappear from these forums for a couple of days because of all this flaming going on. As many Brock fans, did we ever talk so much shit as is being talked now after he beat someone? there may be a bad apple in a bunch but there are far more in the Cainfan basket.
> 
> Cant you take a win as humbly as Brock can take a loss? :thumbsup:


Hah, there's actually a lot less flaming going on than expected. It's pretty tame. But this should be in off topic, flaming.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

way to flame op........as for seeing through hype. i never had brock in my top twenty in the world and i always thought cain was better but no need to rub it in lol.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread has made me realise why you guys DESPISE the likes of Bisping and Hardy as well lol. You really dont understand how banter works and take what is considered in the UK light humour and banter. My god, dont ever come to UK, you would probably be offended 95 percent of the time in conversation with other people. Seriously.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i thought people dislike bisping because hes a douche?:confused02:

besides, i wont ever go to the UK, not because of the humor but because of the smell


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> i thought people dislike bisping because hes a douche?:confused02:


If you define being a douche as joking around with back and forth banter, then yea, just done come to England. Dont watch the inbetweeners either.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> If you define being a douche as joking around with back and forth banter, then yea, just done come to England. Dont watch the inbetweeners either.


waiting to see reaction when you see edited post above this quoted one.......


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> waiting to see reaction when you see edited post above this quoted one.......


I dont get it?!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> If you define being a douche as joking around with back and forth banter, then yea, just done come to England. Dont watch the inbetweeners either.


because you rub everyone the wrong way, i dont know what kind of humour you have i wouldnt take you to a chris rock or seinfeld stand up routine, normal people dont find humour in making threads that piss people off on purpose


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> because you rub everyone the wrong way, i dont know what kind of humour you have i wouldnt take you to a chris rock or seinfeld stand up routine, normal people dont find humour in making threads that piss people off on purpose


>Implying i havnt seen chris rock or Seinfeld
>Implying i rub everyone the wrong way
>Implying you wouldnt make a thread if Brock won and really go to town with the flaming
>Implying implications


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey McKeever, you suck!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I considered going through all of my posts since the Carwin fight and showing how dead freaking on I was about this. I don't want to spend the time to do it though.

I even made a comment the night of the Carwin fight saying "Good luck trying that against Cain" or something of that sort. I got completely flamed for it.

PheelGoodInc: Now accepting apologies and green rep.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I considered going through all of my posts since the Carwin fight and showing how dead freaking on I was about this. I don't want to spend the time to do it though.
> 
> I even made a comment the night of the Carwin fight saying "Good luck trying that against Cain" or something of that sort. I got completely flamed for it.
> 
> PheelGoodInc: Now accepting apologies and green rep.


Die hard Brock fans are a lot like Brock, so don't expect an apology. Last night was really vindication enough for all those who laboured over the past couple of years to try and point out Brock's deficiencies to a growing chorus of, "BROCK SMASH!"


----------

